# Lascia ch'io pianga



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sad and sweet, simple and deep, emotional and musical.

Who has the best rendition in your opinion?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Philippe Jaroussky, countertenor.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I was there at that night, unforgeable.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I love Jaroussky's rendition, even if it's not a HIP performance, this time. 

So, let me cheat a little bit, and link "Lascia la spina", performed by tthe young Cecilia Bartoli:


----------

